# Raps vs. Mavs Summer League Game



## Marvin Williams Jr. (Dec 18, 2004)

Anyone know the score?

Boxscore?

It started at 5:15.


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

http://www.nba.com/mavericks/news/2005_summer_league_roster.html

Can someone tell me which team we're playing?
Team A or B?


----------



## Marvin Williams Jr. (Dec 18, 2004)

nwt said:


> http://www.nba.com/mavericks/news/2005_summer_league_roster.html
> 
> Can someone tell me which team we're playing?
> Team A or B?


B.

Team A is playing Boston in the Vegas Tournament.


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

Thanks for the inf0


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Anyone find the box score? I haven't been able to spot it.


----------



## Ph03NIX99 (Apr 29, 2003)

Looking at the Summer Pro League website http://www.summerproleague.com/scoreboard.htm it says the boxscores are available at http://www.proexposure.com/ . I don't have an account on The Pro Exposure Network though and at $300/Month for access it's a little step for me. Maybe someone else has an account there?


----------



## trees (Jun 11, 2003)

you dont need the paid access at proexposure.com to see the box scores. im guessing that they will have them up after the final game tonight or early tommorow at the latest. 
also i dont think the game times are in eastern time zone, so that would mean the raps game would be at 8:15 est.


----------



## Marvin Williams Jr. (Dec 18, 2004)

http://forums.lakersground.net/viewtopic.php?t=3885&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=25

Raptors win 118-117 in OT.

Charlie Villanueva with 20+ points and was the best player on the court.


----------



## Marvin Williams Jr. (Dec 18, 2004)

Sow had 19.

Villanueva had 23.

No Ukic.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Sounds like a good game. I hope we get to see it soon.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

:worship:


----------



## Marvin Williams Jr. (Dec 18, 2004)

What time is it on Raps TV?

I don't have RTV, but my neighbour does, and they're away for a couple weeks and I have access to their place.


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

CV for mvp!!!!!!!!!!!!

I read on a different board that he had a line of 
21 8 and 6 :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

anyone got the stat line on the newest raptor hunk, joey graham?


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

Sounds good, especially the early news on Charlie V.

Shall be interesting to see how guys like Cook, Bonner and my boy Joey Graham went.


----------



## Unknownone (May 14, 2005)

Marvin Williams Jr. said:


> http://forums.lakersground.net/viewtopic.php?t=3885&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=25
> 
> Raptors win 118-117 in OT.
> 
> Charlie Villanueva with 20+ points and was the best player on the court.


More from that Lakers forum -



> Villanueva to Sow for a layup to send it to OT 104 apiece. Villanueva to Cook at the end to win it. Villanueva was definitely the best player on the floor for both teams and he led everyone with 23 points. Pape Sow had 19 for the Raptors. For Dallas David Logan had 22 andd Scott Merritt had 19.


I know it's summer league, 1st game and all, but will the Villaneuva doubters now cut some slack and let the season progress before evaluatin' Charlie? Given that it's Toronto and the Raptors, not likely...


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

trick said:


> anyone got the stat line on the newest raptor hunk, joey graham?


I hope you meant hulk, there, trickster.


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

Marvin Williams Jr. said:


> Sow had 19.
> 
> Villanueva had 23.
> 
> No Ukic.


CV3 has already done more for the franchise than Hoff

As of right now this link is dead,
how did stern get locked up with these loosers who can't even get their page up during the 2 weeks of the year their site matter? WTF? :curse: 
http://www.summerproleague.com/scoreboard.htm


----------



## McFurious (Mar 25, 2004)

Ok, in OT, Toronto 118, Dallas 117, WHEW!!! 

*Villanueva to Sow* for a layup to send it to OT 104 apiece. *Villanueva to Cook* at the end to *win it*. *Villanueva was definitely the best player on the floor* for both teams and he led everyone with* 23 points*. *Pape Sow had 19 * for the Raptors. For Dallas David Logan had 22 andd Scott Merritt had 19. 

The is GOOD NEWS.. the boy can score.. and pass very nice!!!

Go NOVA!!!!! :clap:

Babcock must sign Sow he can play .


----------



## Thievery Corporation (Jul 2, 2005)

On the Realgm forums, they're saying that Graham had 12 points but struggled and had 6 fouls. Slokar was perfect from the field with 9 pts.


----------



## JL2002 (Nov 30, 2003)

its Dallas Team B....i wouldn't get excited just yet....


----------



## Thievery Corporation (Jul 2, 2005)

> its Dallas Team B....i wouldn't get excited just yet....


prty much what i am thinking


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

We Already Know Charlie Can Score.. But Sow? Lol Good To See.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Nice to see Charlie and Sow get off to such a good start.

Here is another game review. This one says they scored 21 each.

The first game of the NBA doubleheader saw the Toronto Raptors defeat the Dallas Mavericks, 118-117 in overtime. Charlie Villanueva made his presence felt from the opening tip-off as he scored the Raptors first four points, and went into the locker room at halftime with 12 points and seven rebounds. Toronto stretched their four-point halftime lead by going on a 14-8 run at the beginning of the third quarter and had an 18 point lead going into the final quarter.



With timely scoring and solid defense, the Mavericks eventually chipped away and eventually took the lead with one minute left in the game. When Charlie Villanueva attracted the attention of the Maverick defense and drove down the lane, Pape Sow was left open and made the game-tying basket sending both teams to overtime.



Both teams played evenly throughout overtime, trading baskets for a majority of the period. With less than five seconds in overtime, and Toronto holding a one-point lead, Jamison Brewer of the Mavericks had the ball stripped away as he was driving to the basket giving the Raptors the win. Charlie Villanueva and Pape Sow led the Raptors with 21 points apiece as David Logan led the Mavericks with 22 points and 3 steals in a losing effort. With seven points and three rebounds, Keith Langford played solid basketball during his 23 minutes of play.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

And now the downside of Charlie from a game recap at realgm:
------------
Now I have to make one thing very, very clear. He is NOT a center. He spent most of the time at the college 3 point line, either shooting or passing or driving to the hoop. The few times they posted him up down low he looked uncomfortable and passed it right away. CV is a 3/4 which means Bosh will probably will play center.
------------

Not exactly what was promised by picking 'best big man available'

----------------
CV was looking good on offense but bad news on the D like most of you already know
first, I didn't know he had such a good outside jumper, he loves the pick and pop and shoot a wide open jumper, whenever the lane was open he would go for a strong lay up or dunk. His post game is horrible like most of you know, have no post game whatsoever.
On D it was also disappointing to watch as he would forget about his man and focus on something else, his help D is also pretty bad, basicly he doesn't play D expect one nice play when he had a cool block but called a foul, not on him though.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Sow is playing for a multi year deal, he mission is to tear up the summer leauge and eithier get a multi year offer from us or from someone else my best his agent and him want something like 5 years 8 mill 2 mill bonus.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)




----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

CV3 - 21/8/6
-Not too bad start for Charlie at the summer games. I hope he can learn to play in the post more, but the 8 rebounds were good to see


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

When is this going to be on RapsTV?!

On another not, supposedly Famutimi was impressive with his athleticism and clutch shooting. Hopefully he'll get an invite to camp.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Only one turnover for Cook, that is nice to see!


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

lucky777s said:


> And now the downside of Charlie from a game recap at realgm:
> ------------
> Now I have to make one thing very, very clear. He is NOT a center. He spent most of the time at the college 3 point line, either shooting or passing or driving to the hoop. The few times they posted him up down low he looked uncomfortable and passed it right away. CV is a 3/4 which means Bosh will probably will play center.


Sounds like an expert, who bases his expertise based on watching the NCAA tournament. Mr, Expert (not you lucky 777's I know you are quoting this) beyond the 2004 tourney what college basketball have you watched. (Certainly you missed Charlie in 05 as UConn had less exposure fot your one month annual analysis)

If you watched the 04/05 regular season you would have noticed that Charlie V played a totally different role, and a totally different game.

Much more rebounds per minutes
Much more FT's per minute
*MUCH LESS 3 POINT ATTEMPTS PER MINUTE (CUT BY OVER A HALF) *

He played an inside role on this team, especially when Boone had some struggles in Big East play.

But keep on watching for those three weeks in March.


----------



## Unknownone (May 14, 2005)

Although I'm not a fan whatsoever of this tabloid publication, here are some articles concernin' the 1st game: Villaneuva, Slokar, Graham - and more; read away -

http://www.torontosun.com/Sports/Basketball/2005/07/09/1124080-sun.html

http://www.torontosun.com/Sports/Basketball/2005/07/09/1124078-sun.html

http://www.torontosun.com/Sports/Basketball/2005/07/08/1122614-sun.html


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

why did 8 guys get more minutes than Uros Slokar. Guys I never heard of like (Forgot his name already lol)

hope Sam isn't playing favourites again (ala Hoffa in Minnesota last year who got no plays run for him from the gate)

JUST GIVE SLOKAR THE DAMN BALL!!


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

That's a pretty bad Dallas lineup, even for summer league. Although I watched Chenowith with the Lakers summer team last year or the year before and was pretty impressed. He is a very big guy with decent movement.

They have Pavel and Mbenga on the other summer team and that is where they hope to find a gem for the future.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

lucky777s said:


> And now the downside of Charlie from a game recap at realgm:
> ------------
> Now I have to make one thing very, very clear. He is NOT a center. He spent most of the time at the college 3 point line, either shooting or passing or driving to the hoop. The few times they posted him up down low he looked uncomfortable and passed it right away. CV is a 3/4 which means Bosh will probably will play center.
> ------------
> ...


None of us should be judging on one game, let alone a SL game of all things. The defense doesn't sound good, but anyone who watched UConn last year would know that Villanueva does have a post game. He was their 4 last year and played mostly in the post (freshman year he played more on the perimeter). I've said many times that Villanueva has a nice baby hook and a decent turnaround jumper in the post. Secondly, it's rather funny (and I don't mean to attack you), but I recall you claiming that his versatility is overrated and that he can't play the 3. Again, I don't want to judge based on one game (even though I watched many of his freshman and sophomore games so I was one who believed he can play the 3 and 5 for some minutes), but from the sounds of it, Villanueva did play a lot like a 3 on offense. He _is_ versatile and made two clutch passes (to open Sow to tie the game and to a open Cook to win the game).


----------

